# bucket cyclone my way..



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I did not want to hi-jack RetiredLE's thread for a home made cyclone, so I started one of my own.

I will report that I got less than perfect results, however I got results that are slightly better than some of the ones I've read about on other forums where this has been tried.

So, on to the pictures... (you should be able to click on them for a larger view)

Here is the system as it appears once its set up.


And the way its made is after this manner:






I did not make the baffle to have a long cutout as others have said that it does not work well due to the close relation between the inlet and hoses from the machines and the vac. Instead I chose to place the outlet from the machines below the baffle and to only make two openings to allow air flow.

This is the pile of saw dust that I used for the test.


This is what things looked like when I removed the lid from the bucket



Here is the end result.


As you can see, even when I modified the system to block the machine hose from direct contact with the vac hose, Some of the saw dust got over the baffle and into the vacuum anyway. I'd guess that I got 2/3's in the bucket and 1/3 in the vac. This seems to be just slightly better than others have gotten using the 5 gal bucket approach.

While not totally effective, it still beats my old two stage dust collection system...


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

You can hi-jack/add to/embellish/flesh out/comment on my posts anytime you like. No probs with that on this end.

I haven't had a chance to test my system yet. 

Looking at your setup, do you think your vac might simply be too powerful - causing it to draw up debris from under the baffle by sheer force? 

Maybe increasing the distance between the two might help.. I dunno...


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you.

The size of the shop vac may be a factor. I tried it using different vacs (the big 3.25 hp in the photos and a smaller 2.5 hp unit that I have out in the shed) and got similar results. I was surprised to find that the smaller unit actually pulled more dust into the vacuum and left the bucket nearly empty.

I attempted to try the wife's household vacuum but she caught me and wouldn't let me use her vacuum for my "nasty old saw dust" (her words).

My opinion is that this type of unit is good provided you understand that like most things that are scaled down from their larger counterparts, it will not do the same job as the bigger unit.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

I got to thinking and recalled another thread where it was mentioned that a shop vac might be the wrong system to use due to the fact it operates on velocity instead of volume. 

Maybe going with a dust collector might be the solution. From what I have read, they don't make as much noise either. 

Sad part is I have one still in the box but have been hesitant to unpack it - knowing I will have to find room for it and figure out how to plumb it in. 

So, for now I use the shop vac while my homemade cyclone bucket sits unused in the corner....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*This is a neat idea*

That a pretty neat experiment you guys have going. I guess my one question is this. What was the condition of the shop vacs filter after your experiment? Would the 5 gallon pail keep the filter cleaner for longer and prolong its life? What were your findings for that. Some pictures would be appreciated.
Ken


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That baffle may be hurting the cause more than helping... Try it without and see. I understand the design, but being such a small space the "cyclone" may be helping particle stay in the air stream...

I threw this together yesterday thinking I'd need a baffle but tried it without first, I got lucky and it worked terrific! Just two 90 deg 3" fittings pointed to produce a "cyclone".

Filled two 30 gal cans from the planer and got very very little in the shop vac...


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

firemedic said:


> being such a small space the "cyclone" may be helping particles stay in the air stream.
> 
> Filled two 30 gal cans from the planer and got very very little in the shop vac...


The size of the particles might have something to do with it as well as the size of the container. A larger container has more space and room for settling. The larger chips that a planer produces might settle to the bottom more quickly than dust produced from a sander which would tend to stay in suspension.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

RetiredLE said:


> The size of the particles might have something to do with it as well as the size of the container. A larger container has more space and room for settling. The larger chips that a planer produces might settle to the bottom more quickly than dust produced from a sander which would tend to stay in suspension.


Most deffinatly!... I vacumed the floor under the table saw (fine dust) and got only really fine (stuck to filter) stuff in the shop vac... I think it's more about container size all else being equal...

~tom


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I think it's more about container size all else being equal...
> 
> ~tom


You are probably correct.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree about the container size. I use the 5 gallon buckets and the simpler bucket tops just weren't all that effective. I finally bit the bullet for the Oneida dust deputy, designed for the 5 gallon size and the difference is nothng short of incredible. I emptied the bucket for the 5th time yesterday with very little in the vac bag.:thumbsup:


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

jschaben said:


> I finally bit the bullet for the Oneida dust deputy, designed for the 5 gallon size and the difference is nothng short of incredible.


Like this unit?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

RetiredLE said:


> Like this unit?


That's the one. Been working real good for me. I haven't got a planer so I don't know how it well it will work with those but it handles the output of the table saw, miter saw and router table very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

jschaben said:


> it handles the output of the table saw, miter saw and router table very well. :thumbsup:


I wonder how it works on fine dust like that produced by a sander...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

RetiredLE said:


> I wonder how it works on fine dust like that produced by a sander...


I do quite a bit of MDFwhich is pretty fine coming off anything. Stuff coming out of the bucket is also pretty fine. I have no way of quantifying it though. I do use it for oil dry on the concrete drive and when I sweep it up the concrete is white. All my sanders are hand held and I'm not terribly consistant about hooking them up to the DC. I guess the bottom line is I think it will do fine but I can't prove it. I'm pretty sure I'm money ahead on vac bags though. I been using the hi efficiency shop vac bags that been running me $7-$9 per and I haven't changed one since I put the thing on. Before, I was changing bags about every other bucket with the Peachtree seperater. 
Don't know if this helped you any or not. :huh:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Again I apologize for the delay in replying. I will try to answer some questions and give an update.

The fine dust particles pass directly into the shop vac and are collected on the filter. Installing one of those hepa filters would definitely keep the shop air cleaner. I've found that the filter cleans very easy as it is no longer clogged by the larger particles.

Removing the baffle does not make it work any better. In fact it is actually much worse. So little is collected in the bucket that having it is pointless. It would seem that this style unit requires a larger receptacle like a 30 gallon garbage can to work.

Further research has shown that the Oneida dust deputy or a shop made version of the type works like a dust magnet! Nearly nothing gets into the shop vac as everything is collected in the small 5 gallon bucket. I've only used it on my RAS, TS, router table and floor vacuum attachment. I haven't tried it on my jointer, planner, or drill press or band saw yet. And I still haven't figured out how to attach it to my SCMS yet without blocking the laser or preventing the saw from having its full range of motion in each direction.


----------



## cuneiform (Mar 8, 2011)

firemedic said:


> That baffle may be hurting the cause more than helping... Try it without and see. I understand the design, but being such a small space the "cyclone" may be helping particle stay in the air stream...
> 
> I threw this together yesterday thinking I'd need a baffle but tried it without first, I got lucky and it worked terrific! Just two 90 deg 3" fittings pointed to produce a "cyclone".
> 
> Filled two 30 gal cans from the planer and got very very little in the shop vac...


thats a really cool, simple design. i'll have to try that. thanks!


----------

